# Update on Jr.



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

jr. is back to his old self.He went back out w/ the flock yesterday.He's been giving Vern,his son,a really hard time.Vern had all the girls to himself for a few days and no one to boss him around.He's not a happy guy right now.On another note,can I buy Baytril online somewhere?I want to get some before it's prescription only.Both times Jr. went to the vet he was given Baytril,both injection and now I give him 1/2 a pill 2x a day,which he takes like a champ-as long as I hide it good in a bread crust(his favorite) or a hotdog(his 2nd favorite).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Excellent news. Even better that you have a vet willing to see him. That seems to be happening more and more with the vets and our birds.

I've never seen it anywhere that you can by it without a vet's order. The other challenge is, you have to feel confident that you are getting what they're selling if it's from an unknown source.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm glad he's back out. It's great when they recover.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> jr. is back to his old self.He went back out w/ the flock yesterday.He's been giving Vern,his son,a really hard time.Vern had all the girls to himself for a few days and no one to boss him around.He's not a happy guy right now.On another note,can I buy Baytril online somewhere?I want to get some before it's prescription only.Both times Jr. went to the vet he was given Baytril,both injection and now I give him 1/2 a pill 2x a day,which he takes like a champ-as long as I hide it good in a bread crust(his favorite) or a hotdog(his 2nd favorite).


Glad he is better!

You can buy generic Baytril (enrofloxacin) from many places. Some places sell oral liquid, some sell injectable, and some places sell pills, but pills are more expensive and harder to dose correctly, so I would recommend the liquid.

I will post some sources when I get on a computer.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Oral Baytril:
http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html
http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/product_baytril.php

Injectable:
http://gamebirdsupplies.com/eng/item/12/1/enfloxil-10-50ml

For best price, google "enfloxil" and check out the various websites.

.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Kathy,you're great!!!Thanks for the info.I will be looking tonight.I already bought a few pouches of oxytetracycline,they expire 12/18 and now that I know I need to use distilled water w/ it it may be enough.What is everybody else doing to prepare for these new regulations going into effect 1/1/17?Are you stocking up and what are you stocking up on?I'd really like to know...


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Kathy,you're great!!!Thanks for the info.I will be looking tonight.I already bought a few pouches of oxytetracycline,they expire 12/18 and now that I know I need to use distilled water w/ it it may be enough.What is everybody else doing to prepare for these new regulations going into effect 1/1/17?Are you stocking up and what are you stocking up on?I'd really like to know...


I've been thinking about what to get, and I think I might get some sulfamed g.

.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think there's always a way to get meds. Even from Mexico.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I think there's always a way to get meds. Even from Mexico.


And most of what many people use will still be available from pigeon supply websites. Right now the only one I think I'm going to buy is SlufaMed G (Sulfadimethoxine)

.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea pigeon sites carry good meds, LOL.


----------

